# X-ray Of A Impact Driver



## Eddyde (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi All,
My day job is a general contractor, I am currently building a Veterinary Hospital. Today was the X-Ray machine installation, it wasn't easy as there were conflicts between the the specifications/requirements several layers of subcontractors and state code,  but after 12 hrs. we finally got it in and working. One of the test subjects, my Milwaukee M18 Impact driver.


----------



## malar (Dec 17, 2015)

That's a hundred dollar picture around here. Can't believe what Xrays cost, must be running low.


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 17, 2015)

Yeah, the HVAC mechanic got a free X-Ray of his wrist that had been hurting him, he doesn't have insurance.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 17, 2015)

There is a huge difference between actual cost and retail price.  Now that x-ray  machines have gone digital, the largest expense is the operator's time.   

Even back when they were still using film, the cost was minimal.  When I was working for a medical device company, we  used to have one of our products scanned in a ct scanner.  We got the imaging done "at cost" because of the relationship we had with the university hospital.  As I recall, when we were using the facilities in radiation therapy, the cost was about $100 per scan.  Later on, we had to have the imaging  done at the university vet school and the cost was about $35.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 18, 2015)

Now your tool will die of cancer . Old fables or truth ,


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 18, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> Now your tool will die of cancer . Old fables or truth ,


It will if you leave it out in the rain.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Dec 18, 2015)

Silverbullet said:


> Now your tool will die of cancer . Old fables or truth ,



Naw, it just won't be able to have children (no lead apron )

-Ron


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 18, 2015)

RJSakowski said:


> There is a huge difference between actual cost and retail price.  Now that x-ray  machines have gone digital, the largest expense is the operator's time.
> 
> Even back when they were still using film, the cost was minimal.  When I was working for a medical device company, we  used to have one of our products scanned in a ct scanner.  We got the imaging done "at cost" because of the relationship we had with the university hospital.  As I recall, when we were using the facilities in radiation therapy, the cost was about $100 per scan.  Later on, we had to have the imaging  done at the university vet school and the cost was about $35.


Yes the digital imaging does reduce the unit cost but there is a large up front investment in the equipment and infrastructure to consider. The cost to build the X-Ray room was at least $30K and the equipment was about $60k. We also had to hire a Physicist to do the calculations for the shielding requirements. Add in the Architects and Engineers cut and it's about $100K all in.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 18, 2015)

A friend recently had some x-rays.  Nothing fancy, just simple x-rays.  About $500.  At that rate, it doesn't take long to pay back the $100K investment.   What is interesting is if I go to the chiropractor, my cost is about $25 per x-ray.


----------



## magu (Jan 5, 2016)

awesome picture.


----------

